# Best HME Apps



## faspina (Nov 4, 2003)

What are the Best HME Apps, were is the new technology going and are there any major company developing solution that use HME. 

I love Galleon, the Netflix Reader and Late Night guide, what else am I missing.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

faspina said:


> What are the Best HME Apps, were is the new technology going and are there any major company developing solution that use HME.
> 
> I love Galleon, the Netflix Reader and Late Night guide, what else am I missing.


My wife and I enjoy the RSS reader. I check out Digg, Slashdot, and Yahoo Top Stories. She checks out a couple of areas of CraigsList.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

A bit of self advertisement... but have you checked out AudioFaucet?

http://www.digitaldroplet.net

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does AudioFaucet support AAC audio files? 

Dan


----------

